# excell and sponge filters



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I know with normal co2 such as compressed or DIY extra surface agitation makes the co2 dissipate faster. Does the same apply when using a liquid co2 like excel? 

I have some tanks that I am filtering with sponge filters and trying to grow plants in. I know if I do DIY co2 I will need extra, but not sure with dosing a little excel


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Bubbles won't have an effect on excel since its a liquid base alternative carbon and not real co2(air)
Excel is like riding a bicycle
Diy yeast and sugar is like taking the bus
Presurrized co2 is having a car

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, will dose a little excel until I find the time to get the DIY co2 going on these plant growing tanks.

Going to try the filter floss diffuser idea I mentioned on another thread


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Or you could get one of these and call it a day http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=KS401&PTYPE=Diffuser Reactor I'm sure you could get it cheaper on eBay. You will still need a power head or something to push water through it.

I have one that I'm not using, want it? Let's say a double fillet-o-fish meal with ice tea?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not in the GTA unfortunately and I want co2 for a few tanks so I need a cheap solution for all of them


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If your tanks are close enough together, I suggest you order a milwalkee regulator. Go buy a 20lb co2 tank, go to princess auto(silver) or home depot(copper) and get a few 1/8" tees and a few 1/8" straight nipples. Order how many needle valves you want to use from eBay(get the copper looking one) also while you on eBay order a few bubble counters and split the milwalkee. Mines is split for 3 outputs.



















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

when I go compressed co2 I will be doing hmmm, at least half a dozen tanks, just waiting on the budget which will take a long time, looking at probably 300 plus for the setup I need


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm I don't know if you can split a connection to 6 and have it constantly stable. I think if you want to split into 6 you might need a high quality manifold which will probably cost you as much as the regulator itself


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

here you go

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-way-Brass-CO2-splitter-Bubble-Counter-CHECK-VALVE-/280665090100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4158f16834

believe it or not, that's actually a cheap price for what you get, for 130ish canadian shipped. You get every you need to split it minus the tubing. If you were to price out the parts alone it will cost you more.

JBJ Style bubble counters(those other ones that look the same but smaller made by dici are cheaply made I broken a few) $17 each $17x6=$102
Needle Valves - $13 each $13x6=$78
a 6 way manifold without needle valves - no idea maybe $25?
so seperate is $307!!!! all in one is $130ish therefore not bad.


----------

